# Tweed Style Cabinet Builders In Canada



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi folks. My previous supplier of tweed fender style cabinets has moved on and is no longer building them.
I am looking for decent quality, tweed covered cabs for the 5F1, 5F2A, 5E3. Does anyone know of a good
builder in Canada? I am in BC, but shipping across Canada might work too.

I have attempted to build my own but I lack the woodworking skills and tooling. I am not happy with my
build quality. I would prefer something decent. Thanks.,


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Might try Tim at Saxon Cabs in ON, as he works in pine, could prolly do tweed. Haggerty Cabs in the Maritimes might be worth a shot, also.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

+1 on Saxon, he made me a pine 4x10 cab that is just fantastic


----------

